# neues Browser-Fenster öffnen



## phillli (2. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

mein Problem klingt eigentlich zu einfach, aber ich finde dennoch keine Lösung. Also:
ich will aus meinem Applet ein neues Browser-Fenster öffnen. OK, einfach gemacht:


```
getAppletContext().showDocument("seite.hml","_blank");
```

Aber gibt es Möglichkeiten, das neue Fenster noch irgendwie zu beeinflussen? Z.B. ohne Buttonleiste oder Menüleiste ?

Unter JavaScript geht das, aber unter Java bin ich bislang ratlos.


----------



## Spacerat (2. Mrz 2005)

Auf diese Weise wird stets ein neues Browser-Fenster geöffnet, auf welches man keinerlei Einfluss hat.

Aus Applets heraus lassen sich natürlich auch neue Fenster mit

```
Frame myFrame = new Frame("TITEL");
// was soll in das Fenster (Grösse... usw.)
myFrame.pack();
myFrame.setVisible(true);
```
öffnen. Allerdings ist mir keine Möglichkeit bekannt, die Statuszeile ("Applet-Window") aus diesen Fenstern zu entfernen. Ansonsten kan man so ein Fenster gestalten wie man möchte.

cu Spacerat


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mrz 2005)

Ja schon, aber das ist natürlich kein neues Browserfenster...


----------



## phillli (3. Mrz 2005)

Habe gerade das Forum durchforstet, und da gab es mal Beiträge zu, von wegen JavaScript aufrufen über die Klassen netscape.javascript.JSObject. Doch scheint mir das ein wenig riskant, wenn die nicht immer standardmäßig mitgeliefert werden.

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten...

mfg Philipp


----------



## AlArenal (3. Mrz 2005)

Wenn WAS nicht standardmäßig mitgeliefert wird? Das Package netscape.javascript gehört zum Lieferumfang des JRE....


----------



## phillli (3. Mrz 2005)

In der Diskussion http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=9564&highlight=mit+showdocument+javascript kam das aber nicht so sicher rüber...

ich lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren überzeugen.


----------



## AlArenal (3. Mrz 2005)

Befindet sich im plugin.jar des JRE...


----------



## phillli (3. Mrz 2005)

ok, vielen dank  :toll: 

weisst du, ab welcher jre - version das standardmässig drin ist? 

habs jetzt implementiert, wunderbar...


----------

